# Adobe Audition...



## Tschakle (28. November 2006)

Hey...

vorne weg...ich hab gesucht aber nicht wirklich Hilfe gefunden...

Wie schon viele andere vor mir will ich die Stimme eines Liedes rasulöschen...hab schon gelesen das es wohl mit Adobe Audition ginge....hab des Progi auch und hab auch gefunden das es dann unter favoriten was steht von wegen "stimme entfernen" aber kann die irgendwie net in die datei reinziehen oder anwenden oder so....

Darum auch wenn schon so oft gefragt wurde...kann mir nicht bitte einer kurz helfen und sagen was ich genau machen soll...oder is vllt en anderes progi besser

Danke Danke Danke...

Mfg Thomas W


----------



## kuhlmaehn (28. November 2006)

Generell macht das keinen Spaß weil das Ergebniss reichlich bescheiden ist.
Also ich hab zumindest noch nie ein Patentrezept gesehn und kann mir auch eigentlich von der logik her keins vorstellen.
So aber wenn man es denn dann machen will und nicht auf das beste Ergebniss angewiesen ist kann man das imho nur über einen Equalizer lösen.
Ich würd den grafischen unter Effekte -> Filter -> grafischer Equelizer oder so und dann musst du mal die Frequenzbereiche testen und irgenwo wird halt die Stimme liegen die du dann rausnehmen kannst.
Das Problem ist nur das auch andere Instrumente dort Frequenzen haben und das kann dann  sehn bescheiden klingen.
Wenn du Glück hast liegt die Stimme nur auf einem der beiden Stereokanäle dann hört es sich nochmal besser an.
Eine andere Möglichkeit gibt es eigentlich nich.
Kannst ja mal probieren


----------



## Tschakle (28. November 2006)

danke...werd ich erstma en bissel rumtesten....

meld mich bestimmt nochma 

mfg thomas w


----------



## kuhlmaehn (28. November 2006)

Hab gerade noch das hier gefunden..
http://www.audacity-forum.de/download/edgar/help/audacity-1.2.4-help/anleitung_karaoke.htm
Sehr interessant hab ich aber auch noch nie probiert ob das auch bei Audition zu machen is.
Werds mir bei zeiten mal angucken.. vieleicht findet sich ja noch wer der sich damit auskennt =)

Ok das kriegt man auch mit dem Center-Kanal-Extraktor hin wenn man den Frequenzregler nach links macht.
Zumidenst bei "dont know why" 
Kannst mal hier beim Posting unter dir oder so gucken. Ist ja eigentlich das selbe Problem nur andersrum


----------

